# Health Insurance - Help!



## tillyt (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello, I am moving to Canada on the 6th of March on a working holiday visa so will be in the country for up to 1 year. I know that before I enter Canada that I will need to prove I have health insurance. Could someone let me know how I go about getting this and how much I should be expecting to pay?

I am 25 and healthy if that helps! (Also will be in Toronto for the whole year)

Thank you so much x


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

There are several health insurance companies. Use the following link to see a company that provides quotes for several insurance companies. Your job may also provide some insurance benefits.

Instant Canadian Health Insurance, Travel Insurance Quotes: Compare and Save $$


----------



## tillyt (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Julia78 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello. I and my family (we are new immigrants) are going to Ontario. We are healthy enough, but I am worry about younger son, he often has odontalgia, it is teething. Please, give us some advice, we don't want to be no covered... Thank you!


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

If you are coming over as Canadian immigrants (and even if you are not) the following Canadian government site will give you some unbiased advice.

After you arrive: Health care


----------

